# Caro Mi 150 Enduro Race Today



## fozzy109 (Jul 29, 2007)

Looking for a way to spend a COLD day in January? Fairgrounds in Caro Mi in Tuscola County is the home of the Caro 150 Enduro snowmobile race today at 1PM. Perfect temps, lots of snow and ice, warming tents full of goodies. Fair ground are located right in Caro behind the Pizza Hut on M-81.


----------



## fozzy109 (Jul 29, 2007)

Just back from the race. 300 laps on a 1/2 mile banked oval track. Started out with 15 sleds, finished with 9. The winner was riding a Polaris.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

fozzy109 said:


> Just back from the race. 300 laps on a 1/2 mile banked oval track. Started out with 15 sleds, finished with 9. The winner was riding a Polaris.


what happened to the other 6? crashes blown engines? what was the winners time? average speed?


----------

